# Think tank urges Japan to be more open to expat workers



## Editor

Job opportunities for expats could open up in Japan if the country relaxed its traditionally restrictive immigration system, according to a report from a leading international think tank. A skills shortage means that Japan would benefit from skilled immigration but needs to have a more open system, says the Japan Forum on International Relations (JFIR). [...]

Click to read the full news article: Think tank urges Japan to be more open to expat workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## expatpharmd

Editor said:


> Job opportunities for expats could open up in Japan if the country relaxed its traditionally restrictive immigration system, according to a report from a leading international think tank. A skills shortage means that Japan would benefit from skilled immigration but needs to have a more open system, says the Japan Forum on International Relations (JFIR). [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Think tank urges Japan to be more open to expat workers...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Maybe I totally missed the point, but the article suggests to me that they're looking for manual labor blue collar type of jobs. Is there any room for pharmacists? The article also mentions being free to move in and out of Japan. What type of jobs does this refer to? Where else would one go besides Japan? Why is permanent residency unconstitutional?


----------



## Fisherking

expatpharmd said:


> Maybe I totally missed the point, but the article suggests to me that they're looking for manual labor blue collar type of jobs. Is there any room for pharmacists? The article also mentions being free to move in and out of Japan. What type of jobs does this refer to? Where else would one go besides Japan? Why is permanent residency unconstitutional?


And how are all those new people going to communicate when English is near to none in Japan?


----------

